# Decodificacion TV por Cable.



## adalberto9 (Abr 18, 2006)

Hola a todos mis colegas.. poseo una caja de cable y estoy prgramando el PIC, un 12C509A, pero al momento de gravar poseo una confucion, me dice en el manual que el serial de estas cajas deco jc2014 lo debemos combertir a otro codigo mediante una tabla... pero yo no tenga esa tabla... 
--- deseo un enlace para un hexagen..


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 19, 2006)

No tengo muy claro lo que estas haciendo para poder ayudarte.(¿Quieres intervenir el Cable Box?)


----------



## adalberto9 (Abr 20, 2006)

bien lo dire mas claro, poseo una caja de cable de jeneral instruments, modelo CFT2014 y deseo descodificar la señal de la TV por cable, tengo una pequeña guia que me dice que debo de tomar el codigo de barra que aparece en la parte de abajo y convertirlo a otra numeracion guiandonos de una tabla de referencia para convertirlo... pero no se que tabla se refiere y dej nada nisiquiera una pista de que tabla seria aquella, a lo supone que debe de ser la unica tabla.. pero en fin diganme a que tabla se refiere....


----------



## MaMu (Abr 21, 2006)

adalberto9 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos mis colegas.. poseo una caja de cable y estoy prgramando el PIC, un 12C509A, pero al momento de gravar poseo una confucion, me dice en el manual que el serial de estas cajas deco jc2014 lo debemos combertir a otro codigo mediante una tabla... pero yo no tenga esa tabla...
> --- deseo un enlace para un hexagen..



Necesitas HexGen 4 y serial. Lo que hace el HexGen se traduce de su acrónimo
HEX GENerator, el cual genera el archivo hex o firmware para el pic.

Saludos.


----------



## adalberto9 (Abr 23, 2006)

Tengo el hexgen.. tome el serial o codigo de barra de la caja y lo convierte en un grupo de archivos, incluyendo el extensión ASM, cuando habro ic pro leo mi chip y cargo ese archivo en el primer bufer y al final (ultima direccion) coloco la supuesta direccion del oscilador, que segun me dijo un colega lo veo cuando leo el segundo buffer en su ultima direccion, le doy a que lea el pic en ese bufer y todo lo que aparece es en ceros todas las direcciones, copio esto en el primer bufer(solo en su ultima direccion), luego cuando le doy a gravar todo  me da este error

warning
valor calibracion del oscilador ausente.
Desea utilizar el valor del fichero (0000h) en su lugar?

----respondo que si...luego me envia este otro

Error programacion de codigo en la direccion 0000h


----------



## mauricio cid (Abr 24, 2006)

quiero aser un descodificador de canales de tv cable


----------



## mauricio cid (Abr 24, 2006)

El betamax sirve para descodificar canales de tv cable
soy de chile


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 24, 2006)

mauricio cid dijo:
			
		

> El betamax sirve para descodificar canales de tv cable
> soy de chile



Es una pregunta o una afirmación.


----------



## mauricio cid (Abr 25, 2006)

Mi consulta es si el betamax sirve para descodificar canales de tv por cable...
si alguien me pueda ayudar..........
Soy de Chile.........


----------



## pedro lugo (May 23, 2006)

soy nuevo en esto, tengo 2 GI 2000 y pico, tengo pc, el grabador y los programas, pero no tengo el hexgen, quisiera saber si alguien me puede enviar manual o cualquier ayuda y explicación, tengo conocimientos de electrónica mi dirección pedrolugoz@hotmail.com


----------



## pedro lugo (May 23, 2006)

datos: soy de Venezuela, aqui se usa el sistema NTSC, el decodificador que tengo es general instrument, gracias de antemano a quien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

adalberto9 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo el hexgen.. tome el serial o codigo de barra de la caja y lo convierte en un grupo de archivos, incluyendo el extensión ASM, cuando habro ic pro leo mi chip y cargo ese archivo en el primer bufer y al final (ultima direccion) coloco la supuesta direccion del oscilador, que segun me dijo un colega lo veo cuando leo el segundo buffer en su ultima direccion, le doy a que lea el pic en ese bufer y todo lo que aparece es en ceros todas las direcciones, copio esto en el primer bufer(solo en su ultima direccion), luego cuando le doy a gravar todo  me da este error
> 
> warning
> valor calibracion del oscilador ausente.
> ...



Tenes una falla en la tension VPP, proba aumentarla 0.3V, ojo no te pases de 13,7V.

Saludos.


----------



## icarus (May 26, 2006)

Sabes algo de diseño de filtros y en que rango de frecuencias con la que se maneja cada canal de tv-cable?


----------

